# Would you catch/keep giant beetles in real life?



## mashedpotaties (Sep 15, 2014)

I certainly would! 







Since I played Wild World as a kid, I've been obsessed with these beautiful armored titans of the beetle world!

Some people like to keep fish. Others, birds. But me? Beetles.


They're absolutely huge. The size is not really exaggerated in animal crossing. I only wish I could go out in my backyard and catch them myself!

I've been learning how to take care of these giant bugs, so that I'll eventually have enough knowledge on the different subspecies of dynastae beetles to keep and breed them. The care for these creatures is surprisingly low maintenance, and obtaining them is as easy as ordering a breeding pair online. The prices range from 20 to 150 USD for breeding pairs, depending on the source and quality of the specimens. 

Here's some fun facts about these beauties!
​
_
Entomologist S?verin Tchibozo suggests the larvae contain much more protein (40%), than chicken (20%) and beef (approximately 18%) and they could become a protein source for a large human population.
Rhinoceros beetles could play a big part in the next generation of aircraft design.
Rhinoceros beetles are popular as pets in parts of Asia, in part due to their being clean, easy to maintain and safe to handle. Also in Asia, male beetles are used for gambling fights. Since males naturally have the tendency to fight each other for the attention of females, they are the ones used for battle. To get the two male beetles to lock in combat, a female beetle or a small noisemaker is used to duplicate the female's mating call.
Rhinoceros beetles are rather well-protected, and a healthy adult male can live up to 2-3 years. The females rarely live long after they mate.
The Dynastinae are among the largest of beetles, reaching more than 150 mm (6 in) in length, but are completely harmless to humans because they cannot bite or sting.
Some species, such as the Hercules Beetle, have been known to lift up to 850 times their own weight.
_

Sorry if this creeps anyone out! I understand that not everyone is as fond of insects as I am. 
Surprisingly, I used to be quite afraid of beetles as a small child. June beetles liked to get stuck in my hair and on my clothes, and at times, it was quite traumatizing. It was like they knew and dive bombed me on purpose! I'm still not fond of June beetles to this day. D:

But share your thoughts on keeping bugs from Animal Crossing in real life. :3​​​​


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 15, 2014)

Short answer: *NOPE.*

Long answer: I'm not really the biggest bug fan; the larger, the more unbearable. I wouldn't come within a yard of those creatures.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 15, 2014)

I love them I think they are awesome. Never thought about keeping or breeding them though


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

It would be cool to watch them,from a distance...I would not catch them or keep them as a pet.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 15, 2014)

Awww. But they're harmless :3 They just wanna be your fwend!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

Fine....   .-.  I will ask for one for my birfday!Yeaaaaaaaa!More fwiends!^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol seriously,are they actually harmless?


----------



## Danielle (Sep 15, 2014)

hecky no. bugs and i are not friends.


----------



## hzl (Sep 15, 2014)

hell yeah! they're freakin beautiful creatures!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 15, 2014)

Considering I'm terrified of bugs IRL, probably not.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 15, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Fine....   .-.  I will ask for one for my birfday!Yeaaaaaaaa!More fwiends!^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol seriously,are they actually harmless?


They are! They're gentle giants. They can't bite or sting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hzl said:


> hell yeah! they're freakin beautiful creatures!


Hurray! Someone who gets me~


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

With a net, yes. With my hands? HELL NAWWWWWWW.


----------



## Umbvix (Sep 15, 2014)

I probably wouldn't keep one as a pet, but it would be really neat to see in real life! I love insects >v<


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 15, 2014)

No. _NO_. And _nope_.

I just can't handle bugs. And making them bigger would only terrify me more. : D;;

I used to catch grasshoppers when I was a little girl, but there's a huge difference between that and catching/keeping giant beetles. I'm getting the shudders just thinking about it.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

NO NEVER!  I'm kinda scared of beetles (Well most bugs)


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope. Bugs irl are gross D:


----------



## Delphine (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm really afraid of super small bugs IRL (I never know where they are, and if I feel one of my skin, I'll wash it several times because I'm crazy about cleanness), but strangely I adore beetles. I don't know why. Well, no; in fact, I do know why. My grandpa used to catch beetles and showed them to me, how they were defending themselves from natural enemies, then we gave them names and released them to the wild. Such happy memories.

But at the same time, I hate butterflies more than anything. They're... disgusting!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 16, 2014)

ugh D; maybe if they don't hurt you...


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 16, 2014)

mashedpotaties said:


> Awww. But they're harmless :3 They just wanna be your fwend!



I agree that they're harmless and adorable in their own way. HOWEVER, I wouldn't want to have one as a pet. In my opinion, those bugs were meant to be free, not inside a glass cage. I would feel bad keeping one trapped in a cage as a "pet".


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 16, 2014)

My first, gut, response was no!

But now you have me thinking about it. I won't, but that's progress


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 16, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> I agree that they're harmless and adorable in their own way. HOWEVER, I wouldn't want to have one as a pet. In my opinion, those bugs were meant to be free, not inside a glass cage. I would feel bad keeping one trapped in a cage as a "pet".


Bugs make their way into my home every day and inadvertently become trapped. Maybe not as pets, but once they find their way in, they're usually trapped. And... They don't seem to care much. xD They're bugs, not stallions. Like dog's don't have a sense of time, bugs don't really have a sense of "being trapped". They can't tell the difference. But I can see where you're coming from.They are much more enjoyable to watch in their natural habitat!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 17, 2014)

I wouldn't be messing with them, I'm just not really fond of touching insects, so I'd rather avoid them... even if they are harmless.


----------



## Rainmaker59 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd never really thought about it before. That might be interesting. What would you feed them? I've tried keeping a praying mantis before but when it wouldn't eat the bugs I'd catch and throw in with it, I let it go rather than let it die. People keep pet tarantulas and pet snakes. I don't see how this would be any different.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 17, 2014)

Rainmaker59 said:


> I'd never really thought about it before. That might be interesting. What would you feed them? I've tried keeping a praying mantis before but when it wouldn't eat the bugs I'd catch and throw in with it, I let it go rather than let it die. People keep pet tarantulas and pet snakes. I don't see how this would be any different.


They eat fruit stuffs. Apples, pears, any kind of decaying vegetation. They're surprisingly low maintenance. Makes me really excited to own some someday. And apparently they don't eat for the first few months that they're adults.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 17, 2014)

Unless they're harmless,*NO*

It would be cool to see one from a distance,though.


----------



## abcd1233 (Sep 18, 2014)

When I was a child I would go to the beach every year with my family. My brother and I would go out and catch these giant beetles and keep them for a few days. They somewhat resembled the horned atlas, but I think the horn-like protrusions were much less pronounced. We would feed them fruit and then release them back into their habitat before we went back home. I remember we used to let them ride about on our shoulders. They were pretty laid-back seeming insects, they never went anywhere very quickly.


----------



## rose star (Sep 18, 2014)

They're cute as heck!!! I've never considered keeping them, but when I find big beetles and moths, etc, I often spend a lot of time looking at them. One time at summer camp I found a HUGE beetle in the swimming pool at night.... It was really big, like the top of a soda can or something, and rainbow-colored/iridescent. I have NO idea how it got here because I live in the Pacific Northwest, but it was amazing. I would've taken it home if I could. 

Edit: Yes, of course I saved it from the pool water. Poor guy.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 18, 2014)

noooooo they are huge and terrify me.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 18, 2014)

I think there's something awe-inspiring about them. I've never seen one out in the wild and I think it'd just be wonderful to see one in real life in it's natural habitat.


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 19, 2014)

Nope. They're neat and cool and I don't hate them, but I'm just not fond of being near bugs in general. I have a friend who is really into raising beetles, though. He updates his Facebook a lot with pictures and glsjdfgslh gives me the heebie jeebies lmao.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

Honestly no I probably would never keep/catch one of those beetles in my life. Bugs and I don't get together very well, idk I just can't stand cockroaches and so I'm kinda apprehensive with beetles as well. I sometimes have seen some big beetles on the side of the road when I walk and I'm like "Ooo gotta catch these to sell" and then the realization hits me "Wait this is not animal crossing..."

It would be really cool to catch bugs and sell them for a living though, definitely open to that idea!


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

Until they die,and then I'll steam em and eat em


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 20, 2014)

I wouldn't now but 12 year old me totally would have. Back then I loved catching weird bugs or picking up weird looking things and keeping them. It would then give way to funny events.

Once, I put what looked to be a very dry and very dead butterfly cocoon in my school locker, only for it to hatch some time later and have a small, red butterfly fly out of my locker LOL Otherwise, I lovingly raised those fuzzy, venomous caterpillars you weren't supposed to touch but that looked super cool.

10 years later I now travel too much for me to ever hope to properly care for bugs again. I've got enough on my hands with my dogs atm


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 20, 2014)

HELL NO/


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Real life? NO WAY. I'm absolutely terrified of insects and anything insect-like.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

if i did anything like that the moment i see one of those bugs i'd be screaming and running to the police xD


----------



## JazzyTheMan (Sep 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm a wildlife photographer so I'd catch them for sure...wouldn't keep them as pets though, I don't like having responsibilities like that.

Here is a stag beetle I caught last year:


----------



## madokaname (Sep 20, 2014)

they look absolutely terrifying ~

i think for keeping bugs as pets, butterflies would be my cut off point.


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

I would be happy to look at them from about 15-20 feet away. I mean, they're big enough to see from that distance anyway. that's really cool that you like giant beetles and have learned so much about them! I wish you luck in obtaining as many beetles as you want.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 28, 2014)

I would love to try catching and keeping beetles, but if I missed I think I would scream and go cry in a corner lmao


----------



## Amalthea (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm pretty averse to insects and creepy crawlies, but I've always been fairly okay around beetles. I think it's because they aren't slimy or slithery and they aren't generally bothersome. They just kinda hang out and look cool, and that's fine by me--as long as they don't touch me, haha. So... yeah, I doubt I'd catch and keep one. I'd just kinda... admire them... from a distance.


----------



## oranje (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having a pet beetle.  I think the big beetles look really cool and I wouldn't be afraid of them either. The only thing is that I wouldn't know what to feed them but I would do research before catching one that's for sure!


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

Bugs really creep me out... I might like catching them in AC but I'd prefer to stay far, far away from them in real life!


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 28, 2014)

NOPE NOPE NOPE. I'd love to look at one from a distance, but I could never keep a beetle as a pet. Too cockroach-like, and I loathe cockroaches.

I would totally keep a giant butterfly though. They're purdy~


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 28, 2014)

It's super cool if you or anyone else like it
but my answer on the matter is
*NO.*
; A ;


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 7, 2014)

I would, beetles don't bother me. 

It's spiders and slugs I can't stand!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2014)

If I could make as much money on them as ingame then heck yeah I would!

Also interesting you should say that about june bugs, the giant beetles like in the picture creep me out but I'm actually really fond of june bugs. I love letting them crawl all over me and watching them fly.

Also, you have the BEST AVATAR EVER. Sokka is my favorite! <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 8, 2014)

long answer short

HELL YES!

I love large insects, Bugs in general IMO are just the cutest


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 8, 2014)

No way! Bugs & I just don't mix. I try to stay as far away from them as possible.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

God no


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes I would if I could. Bugs have always been fascinating to me still I've been little. Last butterfly garden place I went to had a walking stick the size of my hand. He was really cool to hold. I'd really like to breed the endangered Queen Alexandra's birdwing butterflies in animal crossing. I'd like to get them off that endangered list. Not gonna happen though as their illegal.


----------



## savanna (Oct 8, 2014)

I would if I had the chance, especially since they're harmless.


----------



## windrising (Oct 8, 2014)

noo bugs are so gross


----------



## Eline (Oct 17, 2014)

I think it's pretty awesome that you keep these beetles! Personally I would never keep bugs. Idk they just freak me out, especially when they are that big! (they're beautiful though)


----------



## LilD (Oct 17, 2014)

Sure i'd catc  them (they're cool) but I'd let them go to be free.  Take a pic to document


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 17, 2014)

HECK NO.
Major points to you and anyone else who likes insects though. I just personally am very squeamish when it comes to them, so I would never in a million years want to own an insect as a pet. I have to ask my dad to take care of spiders I find in my room and I almost started crying when a black bee decided to follow me around outside.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Mekan1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bugs are not my friends, but I guess i would


----------



## mags (Oct 19, 2014)

No way, far too scary to catch or keep!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

I wouldn't even try to catch them, let alone keep them! Ugh. Keeping a big box of cockroaches for my lizards was bad enough, I'd never actively go looking for giant bugs


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 19, 2014)

short answer: no
Long answer: NO

I'm terrified of crickets even I could not handle a giant monster beetle ;;


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 19, 2014)

Definitely no. LOL I'm so creeped out by bugs :< it looks cool in-game but I'd probably die in real life. =))

- - - Post Merge - - -

That picture though D: *shivers*


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

If I could make thousands off of catching one, heck yeah I'd catch them
but life isn't ac and they can probably hurt me


----------



## Kitsuneko (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of insects.  Even if those big beetles are really harmless to humans, I still wouldn't go near them.  On the other hand, I think the only insect I wouldn't mind having around are dragonflies.  I actually find dragonflies to be pretty fascinating.  

Similarly to the big beetles, they look intimidating due to their large sizes and looks like it has something that it can attack you with if it doesn't like you.  Dragonflies are 100% harmless - those things at the end is a long tail, not a stinger.  Getting injured by one is highly unlikely as the only way for that to happen is for it to bite you - which will only happen if you don't handle it with
care and do something silly like pushing your finger against its mouth which will naturally cause it to bite you.  Most dragonflies aren't strong enough to bite through human skin, a few are but they aren't poisonous.

I've encountered several, and found most of them to be pretty friendly myself.  I suppose in a sense, you can actually befriend dragonflies.  They seem know who you are and they'll approach and/or even land on you if they deem you harmless.  Or maybe they're just trying to find a safe resting spot for their next meal.  They actually prey and feed on stuff that can be considered dangerous or a hazard to humans such as mosquitoes, bees, and smaller insects and are very fast and skilled in doing that.  In the summer and in hot humid areas, dragonflies are pretty nice to have around.  In a way, better than bug spray/repellent.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 21, 2014)

I think if they were mounted in a frame I probably would. Bugs and I dont really get along unless its a butterfly :x


----------



## requiem (Oct 21, 2014)

they look really cool (and i had no idea they were actually so big), but god, i wouldn't be able to sleep at night if i knew that thing was in my house, haha.  i dont really like bugs inside, i like them outside where i know they wont come near me while im sleeping or cooking....o-o


----------



## Envelin (Oct 21, 2014)

I would definitely catch and keep them as pets! I used to have a rose hair tarantula who was a pretty sweet little bug. She was anxious though so getting to handle her was a little tough to coax her out.

But now, I have leopard geckos so I have to breed beetles since the prices of mealworms are getting outrageous. I have about a dozen breeding pairs now. They're cool and all but they don't live that long.


----------



## TehyaFaye (Oct 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having beetles or mantids as pets. Spiders I couldn't do - they're neat looking, but I'm too apprehensive about actually handling them. When I was a kid I used to take in caterpillars, and my mom had a few containers for bugs because we kept crickets for our anoles. Sometimes they'd grow up into a butterfly, other times they died in the cocoon. It was fun releasing the survivors.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

hell no i mean i love bugs but not these beetles i'd sell them for money instead


----------



## Story (Oct 21, 2014)

I love animals! In my case I would catch them, take a picture of them and set them free. I don't know what I would do if I kept them. 
If they went into a museum that would keep them alive in a healthy environment like in the game, I would consider donating them.


----------



## textbook_punk (Oct 22, 2014)

I'd love to meet one in person and see how I felt! They're incredible looking - that horned hercules in your post is amazing, OP!! - but I know I'm horribly afraid of spiders, so I guess I couldn't be certain that I'd be comfortable around one IRL until I've tried it. I wonder where I could go to see one... I doubt a zoo would have them!


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

well, in real life I tend to leave nature alone... 
animal crossing (all versions) are FAR from environmentally friendly


----------



## SoSu (Nov 6, 2014)

No, thank you. I think they are amazing, and if I'm outside with lots of space it's fun to see them. But that's about as close as I need to get!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, I remember looking the beetles up when I first encountered them,.since it was my first time really seeing such.bugs. I cringed at every pic, but they were still gorgeous <3

However, as far as me catching them in the real world?
Not to save my life xD


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 7, 2014)

Only if I could sell them for $10,000 each.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 7, 2014)

lol no


----------



## Ziro25 (Nov 8, 2014)

I really don't ever known anyone who loves bugs. Anyone.

But... well... happy for you ahaha


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

I can't imagine going near one of these things, let alone touching one.

They are pretty awesome though, it would be pretty cool to see one for myself. I'm quite curious to the 'beetle fight' thing, as I really can't imagine how they would fight.


----------



## ilovebob123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nopenopenopenopenope! I'd be scared that they'd escape and crawl all over me ;_______;


----------



## Alley (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a chance. :B Bugs are definitely not my most favorite of things so I'd prefer they stay small and more likely for me to overlook them.


----------



## Airy (Nov 18, 2014)

One day I think I would like to try keeping one because they're cute. 
The thing I would dread the most though, is if they started flying...
I heard that they don't really like to fly because it's very energy-intensive for them, but still.
I'm glad I wouldn't have to feed them any sort of other bugs, though - they're herbivores, and you feed them special jelly!


----------



## Mayor Krystal (Nov 18, 2014)

No, not at all. I'm absolutely terrified of bugs so I don't think that I'd keep them. Also after reading that they can fly in Airy's comment, I would hate to keep them as a pet. Howeverrr, I think that it is pretty awesome that you collect beetles, not many people I have come across have had such an interesting hobby as you do!

Personally, I'm more of a dog-person (though my parents won't allow me to get one).


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 18, 2014)

LOL NOPE


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 18, 2014)

Absolutely not. I do not like bugs one bit. ESPECIALLY, beetles. That would drive me crazy.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 18, 2014)

NO! Never in a million years. I hate bugs!


----------

